# Side mirrors with integrated turn signals?



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Wilgocrazy said:


> Kind of a dumb question (might’ve been answered but couldn’t find an exact answer on search) haha but would any gen2 owners know if the higher trim side mirrors with the turn signals on them would be compatible with the lower trim? _Like would RS/premier side mirrors with signal be plug&play on my LT or would it need BCM programming?_ Really looking for a side marker/blinker option that’s more visible at night from the sides, and was thinking of a fender install like I did on my Integra but found out there were oem mirrors available with the blinker on them. Just wanted some insight before I order them. *Appreciate any help as always!*


I was wondering the same , hate GM took them away on the 2019 Cruze refresh.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It varies from car to car if they are plug and play, but they do not require any extra BCM programming, they run off they are powered off same circuit as the front turn signals. 
Worst case scenario you need to add wiring from the door harness connector to the front turn signal feeds at the body control module.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

These are for the Gen I, but they may give some insight on the process.

*How-To: Upgrade To Power Folding Mirror - Cruze LT - Brasil*
*How-To: Add Heated Mirrors*


----------



## Wilgocrazy (Nov 7, 2018)

Chad20101 said:


> I was wondering the same , hate GM took them away on the 2019 Cruze refresh.


Yeah same, was only wondering because I saw another gen2 driving around and it had those mirrors that actually looked clean and nice.


----------



## Wilgocrazy (Nov 7, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> It varies from car to car if they are plug and play, but they do not require any extra BCM programming, they run off they are powered off same circuit as the front turn signals.
> Worst case scenario you need to add wiring from the door harness connector to the front turn signal feeds at the body control module.





Ma v e n said:


> It varies from car to car if they are plug and play, but they do not require any extra BCM programming, they run off they are powered off same circuit as the front turn signals.
> Worst case scenario you need to add wiring from the door harness connector to the front turn signal feeds at the body control module.


I figured as much, I read about how the fog lights on gen2’s needed to be programmed so I just wired mine up with the switch located under the trunk release button on the door since the switch included in the kit is aftermarket and wasn’t the oem style setup that control headlights also as seen on OEM equipped cruzes with the fog and headlights control panel. I’ll see if I order the mirrors to try out, who knows hopefully they’re plug and play, if not like you said I don’t mind running the wiring to them. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Wilgocrazy (Nov 7, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> These are for the Gen I, but they may give some insight on the process.
> 
> *How-To: Upgrade To Power Folding Mirror - Cruze LT - Brasil*
> *How-To: Add Heated Mirrors*


Interesting, appreciate the info, thanks!


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

I’ll probably take a crack at it too. The thing is I have blind spot monitors and heated mirrors, and I don’t know if those two are separate packages or if they come directly with each other on previous model years. So I’d have to find a mirror with the turn signal, blind spot monitoring, and heated.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> I’ll probably take a crack at it too. The thing is I have blind spot monitors and heated mirrors, and I don’t know if those two are separate packages or if they come directly with each other on previous model years. So I’d have to find a mirror with the turn signal, blind spot monitoring, and heated.











SIDE MIRROR for 2017-2019 CHEVROLET CRUZE BSM Power Heated w/Blinker Passenger R | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SIDE MIRROR for 2017-2019 CHEVROLET CRUZE BSM Power Heated w/Blinker Passenger R at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> I’ll probably take a crack at it too. The thing is I have blind spot monitors and heated mirrors, and I don’t know if those two are separate packages or if they come directly with each other on previous model years. So I’d have to find a mirror with the turn signal, blind spot monitoring, and heated.


This is an updated link to the one in one of the posts above:

R$2659.36 |Espelho atualizado para chevrolet cruze, com dobramento de energia, dobramento automático, sinal de volta led e espelho aquecido|mirror assembly|heated mirrorsmirror heating - AliExpress

I would think you may have to add the blind spot monitors from your car to the folding mirrors.

EDIT: I forgot you have a Gen II. This link is for Gen I.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Maybe these will work for you:









Car Side Mirror Automatic Fold Unfold Kit ACC Overload Protection Anti-scratch | eBay


Turning ACC ON will unfold the side mirror automatically. The system can unfold the side mirror automatically when ACC off and the door unlocked. The system can fold the side mirror automatically when ACC off and closing the door.



www.ebay.com













Universal Auto Fold /Unfold Rear View Mirror Folding Closer System Modules N1X3 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Universal Auto Fold /Unfold Rear View Mirror Folding Closer System Modules N1X3 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Wilgocrazy (Nov 7, 2018)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> I’ll probably take a crack at it too. The thing is I have blind spot monitors and heated mirrors, and I don’t know if those two are separate packages or if they come directly with each other on previous model years. So I’d have to find a mirror with the turn signal, blind spot monitoring, and heated.


Bet! Let me know how it goes when you do! I just pulled the trigger and found a pair on ebay for about $100 each with signals, so my hope is they just plug and play, if not I’ll just do some quick wiring and call it day haha. Can’t tell you how much I hate reinstalling the door panels on Gen2 -_- real pain in the ass, my drivers panel isn’t even clipped in all the way cause I gave up after like 2 hours fighting to put it back on after upgrading some speakers lol but will probably try my best to install them back on fully this time around. I didn’t even know heated mirrors were an option on these, I saw about the blind spot but not heated, luckily here in VA my mirrors rarely fog up and I coat them with the same defogger I use on my glasses and no issues haha.


----------



## Wilgocrazy (Nov 7, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> These are for the Gen I, but they may give some insight on the process.
> 
> *How-To: Upgrade To Power Folding Mirror - Cruze LT - Brasil*
> *How-To: Add Heated Mirrors*


Pretty dope upgrade, I’ll look into as a future project maybe, always liked the folding mirrors on other cars. Thanks!


----------



## Wilgocrazy (Nov 7, 2018)

*UPDATE* 
What’s up CT team? So got around to finally trying to swap my base mirrors on my LT to ones with built in turn signal.. however they are NOT plug and play  connector on new mirror has 2 extra pins/wires for a total of 7 pins while the harness on my car only has 5 wires/pins.. Motor works when new on is connected but turn signals obviously don’t. I undid a bit of the loom to see if there are any extra wires but no luck, looks like it’ll take some more work to get the signals to work. I guess higher trims already have the necessary connections. Hopefully all that makes sense and photos too. For now I’ll stick with my regular mirrors and wait for warmer weather to probably just run some wiring from the headlight to the mirror.
So if you havea 2016.5 LT swapping mirror with turn signals will not work sadly without some extra work.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Pretty sure I mentioned that as a likely scenario. Hope you're not too sad and you get em wired up.


----------



## Wilgocrazy (Nov 7, 2018)

*UPDATE* 
What’s up CT team? So got around to finally trying to swap my base mirrors on my LT to ones with built in turn signal.. however they are NOT plug and play  connector on new mirror has 2 extra pins/wires for a total of 7 pins while the harness on my car only has 5 wires/pins.. Motor works when new on is connected but turn signals obviously don’t. I undid a bit of the loom to see if there are any extra wires but no luck, looks like it’ll take some more work to get the signals to work. I guess higher trims already have the necessary connections. Hopefully all that makes sense and photos too. For now I’ll stick with my regular mirrors and wait for warmer weather to probably just run some wiring from the headlight to the mirror.
So if you havea 2016.5 LT swapping mirror with turn signals will not work sadly without some extra work.
View attachment 291095
View attachment 291096
View attachment 291097



Ma v e n said:


> Pretty sure I mentioned that as a likely scenario. Hope you're not too sad and you get em wired up.


hahaha I remember you did and believe me I went in with low expectations but with a small bit of hope it’d be as simple as plug and play and call it a day! I mean it’s not a total loss of $200 yet, I already ran wiring for my aftermarket fog lights through the fender and into the door where i placed the switch right under the trunk release button so will just loom it all up the next time it’s warm out because the new mirrors do look sleek and added safety of switching lanes is cool too haha. Plan B was just cutting some holes in the fenders and use some beamer or honda side markers but don’t think it’d look as clean as the mirrors.

One thing that does bother me most is putting the **** door panel back on 😂gm did not make it easy to do in a few minutes.

i will update you when I get around to wiring them up in the coming weeks/spring break. Appreciate the help and tips Mav!


----------

